

Speeding up your Webfonts - bobfunk
http://www.webpop.com/blog/2013/05/08/speeding-up-your-webfonts

======
ibudiallo
I didn't know something could be done for firefox blocking the font. Thanks
for the advice

~~~
bobfunk
Found out about external fonts not showing up in FireFox (or Safari) the hard
way myself. So thought I would share the solution :)

